# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Eprom

## aspira

Si te riparojme EPROM sepse cdo here qe pc hiqet nga priza, bios battery humbet memorien

----------


## driniluka

> Si te riparojme EPROM sepse cdo here qe pc hiqet nga priza, bios battery humbet memorien


Provo te nderrosh baterin.

----------

